# Roleplay sites?



## Nylak (Jul 8, 2008)

I profusely apologize if I've posted this in the wrong forum; still a bit of a n00b around these parts. I figured I'd get the best feedback amongst writers.

I'm looking for an active _play-by-post_ roleplay game (plot or otherwise based) for more advanced writers, furry-themed or not, of any maturity level. Since I trust the tastes of other furries, I figured this would be a good place to start looking. X3 Emphasis on board base, though; I'm no good at chat-style roleplay (lack of interest, I suppose; I thrive on detail).

It seems like all of my best friends are out of town for awhile, so I'm feeling a bit lonely and am looking for something to do between commissions. *weary sigh.* >_>

Thanks in advance, guys! Any links you can drop me would be greatly appreciated.



...Oh, a side note; if any of y'all are into one-on-one or are involved in small groups of RPers, I'm just about desperate enough to try that, too.  Sides, I can always use more roleplaying friends.  X3  Drop me a note if you're interested.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 8, 2008)

1.) Love your avatar. Kawaii touch with the small reading glasses. And the earrings look good, love 'em.
2.) I think this belongs in *Three Frags Left*, but if you take into consideration that I don't RP as regularly as the average fur (that is to say 'never'), I don't know.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 8, 2008)

This site should have what you need, though I do play on a few others I can dig up, if this one doesn't suit you.  Just read the rules, and have fun....

Oh, it may not be terribly busy, due to the summertime, but it isn't dead....


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## NeoWyverdramon (Jul 8, 2008)

http://www.im-chat.com This site here is where I do most of my RPing. Not much in the way of furry, but if you do try this place out, come looking for me under the name of Landra, and I can let you know more.


----------

